

Windows PowerShell Cookbook - skorks
http://powershell.labs.oreilly.com/

======
kennedywm
I've been using this for the past couple of years in my day job. The ability
to pull in .NET assemblies is very powerful and is a real godsend in a
Microsoft environment.

------
larrywright
Powershell is nice, functionality-wise, but it still suffers from the fact
that the shell UI is horrible. It's the same basic application that cmd.exe
is, with the same limitations. You can't easily do even basic things like copy
and paste. In some ways, its more advanced than bash, but in the important
ways it's not.

~~~
nailer
> You can't easily do even basic things like copy and paste.

Yes you can, and you have been able to since PS1. PS2 CTP 2 has method
completion and a split input/output frame too (and I'm a Linux guy).

------
epochwolf
Powershell makes me think Bash.NET. Not sure how to take it.

~~~
nailer
A large part of Bash is based on piping to text filters. Powershell is based
on piping to where, which filters objects by their properties. Ie, content is
separate from presentation. It a common criticism of Unix by people who know
it well.

